# Evinrude 25 Fuel Issue



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

I have been trying to figure out a fuel issue I've been having with my 2009 Evinrude 25hp motor. When I first got the boat, I had no issues for months. It had an atwood tank with no manual vent and the fuel line connector was a universal atwood connector. The problems started when I bought a spare gas tank for glades trips. 

West Marine didn't have the atwood universal connector, so I bought evinrude connectors and changed out the connectors on the fuel line and the original tank. I began having problems almost immediately. The boat would start up and run fine. Sometimes in the glades I'd run for over an hour before I got to my spot. After fishing for a while, though, the boat would have trouble starting up. The bulb wouldn't get hard. After trial and error, I arrived at the "two beer method" of fixing the problem - drink two beers and then try to start it again.

Often, after waiting, the engine would start up, but would get enough gas to really throttle up. I'd work the bulb while driving. After a few hours of crappy performance, the engine would suddenly kick in and it would ride normally. This scenario played out many times, but I was never stranded. 

Then on a trip to the glades it completely shut down. I noticed I heard air coming through the fuel line at the connector. I trolled back across Chokoloskee Bay and, wouldn't you know it, the Island Resort sells Evinrude fuel line connectors. I changed out the connectors and, voila, no fuel issues all day. I thought I had the problem solved.

Two trips later, the problems began again. I figured that if it wasn't the fuel line, maybe it was the tank. Bought a new tank with a manual fuel vent. Two trips with no problems. 

Now I'm having problems again. Almost the same thing - runs fine in the morning - gives me problems during the day - then fires up and gets me home when I need it. The only difference is that now the bulb remains hard.

So I have two questions -

(1) Am I retarded and missing something simple here?

(2) Given that I've changed fuel lines, fuel line connectors, and gas tanks, do I have a problem with my engine? Could it be a fuel pump issue?

I have no real knowledge about outboard engines, so I appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Start off by changing everyone of those connectors to hosebarbs and clamps.
Those quick connectors are junk


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I've definitely come to learn that the quick connectors are junk. After switching out connectors and still having problems, I actually bought two premade fuel lines. When I started having problems, I switched the lines out, but it didn't help.

The only connection I haven't changed is the male connector on the engine.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

1) Check all connections again for air leaks

2) What kind of primer bulb are you running? If it's not an BMC, Merc, or Yamaha through it away and get one listed.

3) Pull the 2 screws on the fuel pump that hold it to the block, and pump the primer bulb and see if gas leak out the back if so R&R fuel pump.

4) Pull carb and inspect for thrash and stuck needle. 

But before any of this go through the 1st three steps of an outboard, Compression Check, Spark check, and then fuel system check which are the steps outlined above.


----------

